# New Zealand Army's new top general interviewed (Defense News)



## CougarKing (13 Nov 2013)

The NZ Army's top general was interviewed by Defense News recently.  I didn't realize that the bulk of their army-3500 troops- is actually deployed in Afghanistan.




> *Interview: Maj. Gen. Dave Gawn, Chief of New Zealand Army*
> 
> In February, *Maj. Gen. A.D. “Dave” Gawn* stepped into his role as New Zealand’s chief of Army, after serving as the service’s deputy chief and then as commander of Joint Forces New Zealand. During his Army career, he has served in Bosnia, East Timor and Singapore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Remius (13 Nov 2013)

Now that's punching above your weight class.


----------



## dimsum (13 Nov 2013)

I took the 3500 in Afghanistan to mean the amount of NZDF pers who have deployed since 2001, not how many are currently there.  Then again, in a country of ~ 4 million, that's still significant.


----------



## Edward Campbell (13 Nov 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I took the 3500 in Afghanistan to mean the amount of NZDF pers who have deployed since 2001, not how many are currently there.  Then again, in a country of ~ 4 million, that's still significant.




So are 10 KIA, considering Germany has lost 57 since 2002 and France has lost 85. The Kiwis are paying a high price for a small country.


----------



## Jungle (13 Nov 2013)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> I didn't realize that the bulk of their army-3500 troops- is actually deployed in Afghanistan.



I think the quoted figure is the total number of troops deployed in Afg throughout the years.
The current NZ deployment to Afg is 23 personnel.


----------

